# Game 8: Memphis Grizzlies at Phoenix Suns [11/10]



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

* AT*









* [3-4]  [5-2]*

*Monday, November 10th, 8:00 pm CST
US Airways Center, Phoenix, AZ
Fox Sports Tennessee*


*--------------------------------------------*


*x KEYMATCHUP*


















*--------------------------------------------*


*x GAMENOTES*













> The Grizzlies loss on Sunday night marked the 21st time in the past 22 games that they've lost in Denver... Rookie G O.J. Mayo's 20 first quarter points were two points shy of tying the Grizzlies franchise record (held by Greg Anthony). ... Mayo becomes one of just five rookies to score 20+ in a quarter since 2003 - joining Al Thornton, Salim Stoudamire, Ben Gordon and Carmelo Anthony.














> F Amare Stoudemire is 50-of-54 from the free-throw line in his last three games. On Saturday, Stoudemire scored 18 of his 24 points from the free-throw line. ... Terry Porter returned to the Bradley Center for the first time since being fired by the Bucks in 2005. ... With C Shaquille O'Neal getting a scheduled rest on Friday, rookie C Robin Lopez scored 14 points to g


*--------------------------------------------*

*x GAMEPREVIEW*



> No team has averaged more points than the Phoenix Suns since the 2002-03 season, a fact that former Suns assistant Marc Iavaroni is well aware of.
> 
> Since Iavaroni took over the Memphis Grizzlies last season, he’s had a different—and decidedly unpleasant—view of the run-and-gun Phoenix offense.
> 
> ...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Last game on this long road trip. Sorry for no starting lineups but for now Verticalscope gives us a limit of ten images per post.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

VerticalScope = :mad3

Anyway, it would be enormous to come out of this road trip .500.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

finally play mayo at the point and u see what happens!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just got here so I missed Mayo going off. Pisses me off.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Conley with another bagel huh? Jeez.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Mayo is destroying Phoenix.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you see that pass and finish by Mayo and Gasol? And-1.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn man, Phoenix can't stop him. At this rate he is going to run away with the ROY pruely based on huge scoring numbers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Phoenix homers, Shaq tripped him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HKF said:


> Did you see that pass and finish by Mayo and Gasol? And-1.


That was awesome.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

inm suprised how mamphis came back. the third quarter they looked done for. Someone please get conley out of memphis


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Mayo with 33. Damn. Rudy for the lead.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Barbosa with ice water in his veins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If you're watching this and all this damn reaching. Are you kidding me? The Suns were fouling like crazy.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Of course we get cheated....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Glad to see bull**** officiating screwing the Grizz. Nice.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)




----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

This is why casual fans hate the NBA. 

We just got robbed by the officials.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

tough game. the grizzs need some help thats for sure but they are young. bad officiating towards the end of the game hurt them as well


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Of course, in the last two minutes, the refs "let the players play."

Mayo is my new favorite player...well...second behind Deron Williams. But if I wasn't a complete homer, it'd be Mayo. Kid is a-maz-ing.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I am pissed. I come home to watch the last 7 minutes of the game and then see in the last 90 seconds the refs give the game to Phoenix. I know they are at home and a good team, but that was criminal. Bennett Salvatore reffed that game too didn't he? Ugh.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Iavaroni is going to have to make a choice sometime down the road. He has got to give minutes to Marko Jaric. This playing Ross, Conley, Buckner and Lowry nonsense in crunchtime when they are doubling Rudy or OJ on every possession is not going to work. The Grizz need a dead-eye shooter. Why the heck don't they try and trade for Morris Almond? They need a shooter in the worst way who can make open shots. The other guys are just liabilities. 

Professional basketball players should be able to hit wide open 3's off of perfect passes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

By the way, Mayo is not a point guard. He is a combo guard in the vein of Wade, Kobe, Joe Johnson. If you're gonna put someone next to him you want a Derek Fisher, an Eric Gordon, a Jerryd Bayless, a Ben Gordon, a Barbosa. Someone who can handle, but doesn't need to be a true point. 

Wallace get someone in here who can shoot for the love of God.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I've seen worse officiating down the stretch, though that's not to say it didn't go Phoenix's way. The trip on Quinton Ross could've been called a foul in our favor, but Ross spazzed and didn't ever have possession. Doesn't mean it couldn't have been called a foul on Phoenix, but Ross didn't help our cause by juggling the ball.

Same with the last meaningful play -- Ross showed good effort, but he was the last one to touch the ball out of bounds.

He's a smart player who works hard, but going forward, you want someone more talented than Quinton Ross out on the court in a close game against the Phoenix Suns. You also want someone who can shoot a LICK, which is not Ross, Mike Conley, Kyle Lowry or Greg Buckner. Or Darko from close range. I don't mind keeping the guys who bring other stuff to the table, but you can't have five guys on the roster who shoot 30 percent.

Moving forward, I hope we get that, because I LOVE the core of this team.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Seeing Marc Gasol dive to the floor and fight off three Suns to call timeout was a thing of beauty, too. Think his brother would EVER do that?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll take no for 200 Alex. I figured we wouldn't win this one but to see these young dudes fight in every game so far and not get blown out is great. Mayo is absolutely insane, can you imagine where we'd be if we we hadn't traded for him?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

thaKEAF said:


> I'll take no for 200 Alex. I figured we wouldn't win this one but to see these young dudes fight in every game so far and not get blown out is great. Mayo is absolutely insane, can you imagine where we'd be if we we hadn't traded for him?


And there were some people claiming that Memphis gave up too much for him


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

O.J. Mayo scored 33 points in Memphis's Monday night loss at Phoenix after scoring 31 points in a loss at Denver on Sunday night. Only four other rookies in NBA history scored 30-or-more points on consecutive dates on November 10 or earlier in the season: Wilt Chamberlain (in 1959), Sidney Wicks (1971), Bernard King (1977) and Darrell Griffith (1980).

-- Elias Sports Bureau


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

http://www.cmimemphis.com/grizblog


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> By the way, Mayo is not a point guard. He is a combo guard in the vein of Wade, Kobe, Joe Johnson. If you're gonna put someone next to him you want a Derek Fisher, an Eric Gordon, *a Jerryd Bayless,** a Ben Gordon*, a Barbosa. Someone who can handle, but doesn't need to be a true point.
> 
> Wallace get someone in here who can shoot for the love of God.


Bayless and Gordon are interesting. I would prefer Bayless. I woner what it would take to get him from Portland?


----------

